# Córdoba city, Argentina



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I wanted to show you people some photos of this beautiful city, located in the center of Argentina.
The photos are not of my property, I have looked at the forum.
Hope you like it!


----------



## felipebarros2003 (May 10, 2007)

I can't believe it didn't get a comment! 
The city of Córdoba looks great. I'd love to visit it.
Great range of architecture combined with tree lined streets !!!
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## don_quito (Apr 28, 2008)

nice to see cordoba here! nice pictures!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pictures, but please do try and save more information about the source of the photographs when you save them to your file. Cut and paste the name of the photographer if it is there, and try to include them when you post in this section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## wooky (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice city and some great photos


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

*More of Córdoba city!*
*The photos are not of my property, every one has the link to Flickr.com *









Author: rober2010


----------



## Di3go2000 (Jul 19, 2007)

Great city!! Great thread!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Three more pics... 









*by GustavoCba*

*







*
*by DonDiego*









*by Sofocador*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

soycordobes13 said:


>


Awesome night pic


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

beautiful city


----------



## dean251182jones (Oct 31, 2008)

Isnt that a Spanish city mate?


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Cordoba is so beautiful!! Is incredible i've never been to the capital of my province!! :lol: (most of my summer holidays i travelled to Carlos Paz,)


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

dean251182jones said:


> Isnt that a Spanish city mate?


Well there are many cities called "Cordoba" throughout the Spanish-speaking world, just like there's a "London" in Canada and a "Perth" in Australia, this one just happens to be in Argentina.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

wooow Cordoba is amazing, i didn't expect Cordoba to be so beautiful, nice cityscapes. Argentina has a lot of interesting cities..

more pics please, great thread.!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Amazing! i didnt know that Córdoba was that beautiful!
The lake, houses, church... everything looks good.
Id like to visit some day.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Muy verde la ciudad 
en alguna parte parece mucho a Salvador 
pero el skyline de la ciudad es muy pobre


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Some different shots... and a big panoramic night photo


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

No idea this city looked so great!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow! Beautiful! So close to Brasil and yet, so unknown...


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Very pretty city.


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Very beautiful city indeed!


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Hermosa ciudad argentinos,felicitaciones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

i like especially its density, and many travelers say that the cordoba's inhabitants are very nice and kind.


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm glad that you all have liked the photos of Córdoba city.
Here there are some more!









*Panic*









*Panic*









*Arkangeliz*









*Cordi Cba*









*by Panic*









*Arkangeliz*









*Panic*









*Panic*









*Panic*









*Jota Pe*









*Panic*









*Alttavo*









*Romanito*









*Dnicolaevsky*









*Arkangeliz*









*Arkangeliz*









*Arielo*










*







*

*







*
*Lichu*

*







*
*Lichu*









*Teykito*









*Teykito*

And only 10 minutes from the city...








*Arielo*









*Panic*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

If I'm not wrong it is Argentina's third largest city, isn't it?


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

No my friend, Córdoba is Argentina´s second largest city.
Saludos!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

pretty nice city.


----------



## acuarium (Jul 4, 2008)

There are some pictures I have never seen before. Of course they are awsome. Cba is one of the most beautiful cities in Latin America! Cheers...


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Some colonial and modern shoots of Córdoba city. Past and future.


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

More Córdoba...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

soycordobes13 said:


> No my friend, Córdoba is Argentina´s second largest city.
> Saludos!


....I always thought Rosario was the second one...:lol:


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

^^In fact there is a dispute between the two cities (Cordoba and Rosario) for the title of "second city of argentina" because both are very equal in most aspects...


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> ....I always thought Rosario was the second one...:lol:


In fact Rosario it was, but in the end of 70's Córdoba became in the second largest city of Argentina until the actuallity.


----------



## Dreh (Dec 18, 2005)

Beautiful city!!!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

Super beautiful city.

BTW I imagine this Cordoba vs Rosario thing most be kind of like our Guadalajara vs Monterrey thingy, right?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very European, I like it.


----------



## LVM (May 31, 2007)

elbart089 said:


> Super beautiful city.
> 
> BTW I imagine this Cordoba vs Rosario thing most be kind of like our Guadalajara vs Monterrey thingy, right?


your right! the fight for being the second city has been long time in Argentine forum.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I've heard a large percentage of Argentina's population is Italian. Does anyone know what percentage?


----------



## huan (Mar 29, 2008)

most of argentine people are italian descendants. Our surnames are usually italians and most of us have italian grand parents. I don't know the percentage, but Cia World Factbook says:
white (mostly Spanish and Italian) 97%, mestizo (mixed white and Amerindian ancestry), Amerindian, or other non-white groups 3%


----------

